# Transporting frogs for 4+ hours?



## Lpst (Aug 2, 2014)

I will be picking up a couple of imitators and a few tadpoles, I plan to keep them in their enclosure and transport them in my car from San Diego to Bakersfield California. will they be okay in their enclosures? and is there any special needs that I need to take care of on the trip i estimate the trip to be between 3.5-5 hours depending on traffic, the outside temperature for San Diego is approximately 73° and the outside temperature for Bakersfield is approximately 99° and I can keep the car at 60-70° inside will this be a problem? And do i need to mist them on The trip? I tried to search the forums but I've had no luck finding this type of information most people transporting are for longer periods of time such as a few days. Thank you all for your help ahead of time! -Will


----------



## wak4863 (Jul 26, 2012)

Keep the temperature steady as possible block as much out of sunlight as possible without smothering the tank. There shouldn't be any issues with misting it to keep the humidity up I'd suggest checking it depending on the ventilation of the enclosure. Put a thermometer and Hygrometer in the viv for easy reference. Make sure there is nothing in the enclosure that can move around in the enclosure you don't want any squished frogs from things falling on them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lpst (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks i intend to take out any loose objects from the tanks and i was thinking of bringing a thermal blanket to wrap the tank in also to help keep the heat in and mist for humidity i have a thermometer "laser" to check the temps wile driving


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Really shouldn't be too hard. Frogs sit in containers for much longer when being shipped. Temps are the biggest thing to watch for, especially if it's hot and the car gets hit by sun. So if you can keep it under 70-74 in the car, that should be fine. I don't think you'll have to worry about misting for the trip as long as the tanks retain some humidity/ moisture. 
The biggest concern I would have is a shift in any tank items when turning or braking that could fall on or crush the frogs. If you can't catch the frogs and transport them in separate containers, make sure any loose rocks, wood, etc. are secured in the tanks.
Bryan


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If you have AC and can regulate the temperature in the car you should be OK. But its safer to remove them and put them in small containers. 

The important thing is to take a thermometer with you so you can monitor the temperature in the car. Keeping it on the low side with the AC 60-70 is less risky. 

The problem with a car especially one without temperature control is the their can be localized temperature like near hot parts or heat vents. And the whole thing can swing really fast. Many people do not have temperature readouts in their car so they cant do anything but feel for it if they do not have a thermometer.


----------



## Lpst (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for all the info i have an indoor/outdoor thermometer plus temp control in the car, its brand new plus the windows are tinted so i should be ok there, i would like to keep them in the enclosure so i will be removing anything that moves from it so they don't get squished! Thanks again all!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

And, be sure to buckle it in or have another way of securing it. Heaven forbid it should happen but, that would make one hell of a projectile if you were to stop short and/or be involved in a collision.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

It will likely be safer for the frogs to be transported in containers, but if you leave them in the cage then the suggestions of buckling it in and otherwise keeping it secure are good ones.

I would cover it up with a blanket to protect it from getting hit by the sun as you drive, and heating up inside even though the air from the car AC will be colder. 

Otherwise, not much to worry about, just try not to jostle it too much and when you get home, get it right inside. 

-Jen


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think you should first drain the tank before moving it. 
Then if you put it on a pallet, well-established, with sheets of polystyrene to the sides and top for protection against accidental knocks and heat and AC in the car, you will not have problems. So I get the terrariums that I buy online. 
The most delicate will place it in the rack: be careful not to hit other vivs or not to throw him sharply on the shelf.
But it is always better to remove tads and frogs.


----------



## Lpst (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks for all the info I will be going down there this sunday and I will post some pictures when I get back, the only problem now is sunday is a long wait when your excited about new frogs! lol


----------



## Lpst (Aug 2, 2014)

ok, we made it home with no problems! transported frogs and tads in separate containers, secured everything in the viv and put them in there buckled them in the back seat and hit the road! got em home and back in the viv, they are hiding but that's to be expected, Thank you Tommy! my little one was ecstatic!


----------



## Lpst (Aug 2, 2014)

I also want to thank Joey for the awesome tads and plants! ill post pics of them when i get a chance!


----------

